# KBRS shower base



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Anyone ever install this manufacturered base?

Owner had already purchased a KBRS fiberglass 3'x5' base. The instructions say it's a "floating" base. No nails or screws are to be put into the wall flange. Couldn't it flex at the perimeter/wall junction just enough to squeek?


----------

